# BLACKBERRY/BLACK CURRANT



## Waldo (Jul 11, 2010)

Started this one this morning with the steam juicingof my Blackberries. Following is my recipe and open to any suggestions or thoughts on modifications.


BLACKBERRY/BLACLK CURRANT
5 GALLON BATCH
1 GALLON VINTERS HARVEST BLACK CURRANT
4-1/2GALLON BLACKBERRIES STEAM JUICED
1 LITER RED GRAPE CONCENTRATE
3 TSP ACID BLEND
1 TSP TANNIN
2 TSP PECTIC ENZYME
1/4 TSP POTASIUM METABIULPHITE
3 TSP YEAST NUTRIENT
1 TSP YEAST ENERGIZER
SUGAR ( ESTIMATED 7-8 LBS} TO BRING SG TO 1.090
1 PKT MONTRACHET YEAST


----------



## Wade E (Jul 11, 2010)

Sounds good Waldo, have yo made this before? Just wondering if that ratio works the best or if your winging this one. It sounds like a good ratio due to how strong the Black Currant is. Looks like your going to have about 6 1/4 gallons to start with though, you sure thats not a 6 gallon batch?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2010)

WOW.... That looks incredible Waldo.


I am suprised to see you using pure juice on this. I was going to do that on my Blackberry Port, but a bunch of people told me not to do that.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 11, 2010)

When using pure juice you have to watch the acid and if needed be ready to either cold stabilize if a little high or use calcium Carbonate pre-fermentation.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 11, 2010)

wade said:


> Sounds good Waldo, have yo made this before? Just wondering if that ratio works the best or if your winging this one. It sounds like a good ratio due to how strong the Black Currant is. Looks like your going to have about 6 1/4 gallons to start with though, you sure thats not a 6 gallon batch?








This is my first go on this one wade and yep, im just winging it. 
I guess my recipe is a little decieving, I am not using 4-1/2 gallon of Blackberry Juice. I am using the juice I obtained from steam juicing 4-1/2 gallons of Blackberries which came out at a littleover a gallon of juice.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh OK, I bet that would have made a damn good wine like that though! So how much water did you add to this to bring it up to a 5 gallon batch or 5 1/2 to start with?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2010)

OK... I was also thinking 4 1/2 gallons pure juice.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 12, 2010)

wade said:


> Oh OK, I bet that would have made a damn good wine like that though! So how much water did you add to this to bring it up to a 5 gallon batch or 5 1/2 to start with?








I added just over 2 gallon water wade to bring it up to 5-1/4 gallon. Going to be pitching the yeast to her late this evening.


Here is a picture of the must right after I added my Pectic Enzyme this morning









What oak do you think I should use ( Post Fermentation) on this one?


----------



## Waldo (Jul 12, 2010)

Wish I had 4-1/2 gallon of pure Blackberry Juice


----------



## fivebk (Jul 12, 2010)

Waldo, looking good!!!!

BOB


----------



## Waldo (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Bob...Im a thinking its gonna turn out to be pretty danged good


----------



## Wade E (Jul 12, 2010)

Red Robin.........Yummmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 13, 2010)

Pitched the yeast to it about 7pm last night after adding my Acid Blend, Tannin, Yeast Nutrient &amp; Energizer. So hopefully she will be in "Full Tilt Boogie" by this evening.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 13, 2010)

And sure enough it is !!!!!


----------



## vcasey (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jul 14, 2010)

Waldo, we typically get about a gallon of juice from 10 pounds of fruit. When I read your recipie my mouth puckered, the acid from the currants plus from 4.5 gallons of straight blackberry juice could potentially clean paint off your walls  Crackedcork


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jul 14, 2010)

Wade, have you used calcium carbonate on your blackberries before? We want to make a 100% juice but the acid levels are just to high but if we could knock that back a little it would be worth it. Crackedcork



wade said:


> When using pure juice you have to watch the acid and if needed be ready to either cold stabilize if a little high or use calcium Carbonate pre-fermentation.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 14, 2010)

Cracked Cork said:


> Wade, have you used calcium carbonate on your blackberries before? We want to make a 100% juice but the acid levels are just to high but if we could knock that back a little it would be worth it. Crackedcork
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cracked
I have never tries using Calcium Carbonate on Blackberries but I would think it would work fine. Also, as I posted earlier, my recipe is a bit decieving in that I did not use 4-1/2 gallon of Blackberry juice. It was the juice from 4-1/2 gallons oof Blackberries


----------



## fivebk (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks to me like it's rockin and a rollin !!!!

BOB


----------



## Wade E (Jul 14, 2010)

Crackedcork, I havent had the pleasure of having that much fruit to make an all juice wine yet but the second I do I will try this and if need be Ill drop out some acid this way.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 14, 2010)

Gave her a good stirring this morning and sealed the lid down with an airlock and put her on some Sonny Boy Williamson to help her make it through the day


----------



## Waldo (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, she finished at .992 so I racked her to glass yesterday morning, added 1/4 tsp. K-Meta dissolved in some of the wine, stirred that in well then dissolved 2-1/2 tsp. Sorbate in the wine and added that, stirring well again. I am now in the degassing stage and will probably give her a dose of Super Kleer this evening. I plan on bulk aging her on some Fench Oak/Medium toast and will backsweeten a tadbefore bottling


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2010)

Very pretty color there buddy.


----------



## fivebk (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks REALLY Good Waldo!!!!

BOB


----------



## Waldo (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks all.....has a prominent Blackberry nose at the present but the taste is definately dominated by the Black Currant with underlying taste of Blackberry


----------



## grapeman (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks great Waldo. I need my smellyvision again so I can take in the proper aromas.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 17, 2010)

She is aging nicely, gave her a dose of k-meta this morning, told her to behave herself over the Thanksgiving Holiday and we would see about bottling her before Christmas roll around.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2010)

YUMMMMMM!


----------



## Scott (Nov 18, 2010)

That does have a nice color there Waldo, looking good!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Scott. The flavors have really melded with the enhancement of the oak. At last sampling it had a long complex finish with a surprising taste of black cheries and vanilla threading through the blackberry and black currant. I am contemplating reserving a gallon of this at bottling and bulk aging the gallon on some of my fresh roasted coffee beans.


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2010)

You grow coffee too? No wonder you get up so early, have to do all the chores!


Coffee/Blackberry/Black Currant hmm that sounds like a good morning starter.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 19, 2010)

Nawww don't grow it scott just buy the bean green and roast them


----------

